# IUGR Diagnosis: Need Advice!!!



## darsilver1

Hey Everyone,
I have been reading as many threads and information as I can on the condition IUGR (Intrauterine Growth Restriction). Doctors diagnosed me with the condition when I was 28 weeks pregnant. I am now ordered on bedrest for remainder of my pregnancy. I am a bit frustrated because my doctor doesnt seem to be able to give me any information on what the plans will be in terms of my delivery for the pregnancy. I am also frustrated because most of the threads I read are for women who have IUGR along with other complications. I currently have good blood pressure, no gestational diabetes, or any other problems but just IUGR. I was diagnosed with AEDF (absent end diastolic flow) for awhile but the baby appears to not have it in the last two dobbler reading performed last week. My question is, is there anyone who was diagnosed with IUGR and then removed off the diagnosis? Is there anyone who had mild to moderate case of IUGR? If so, how did your delivery turn out? I understand that with pregnancy there are no clear answers but its so hard when I feel like I am going into something blindly. I just want to hear some stories, hopefully will ease my mind :wacko:


----------



## Scarletvixen

Sorry to hear this hunni, i dont have any advice for you but ddint want to read and run.
Imgoing for a growth scan on wed as baby was only measuring on the 5th cetile on last scan, but was fine 4 weeks before that xx


----------



## ermm23a

I was diagnosed with IUGR at 30 weeks. At my 20 week ultrasound he was measuring ahead, but at 30 weeks he had slowed down significantly. Femurs were measuring 2 weeks behind (when they had been 2 weeks ahead at 20 weeks), Doc told me to stay off the internet and not to worry. Went back at 33 weeks for another ultrasound and he had stopped growing everywhere (except his head) at 30 weeks. Also, at my 33 week appmt I had protein in my urine and my BP was starting to get high. 

They sent me to hospital, gave me one round of steroids for his lungs and then took him via c-section 24 hours later due to the beginnings of HELLP syndrome starting to set in. He was 3 lbs 10 oz at birth, had to stay in NICU for about a month but no serious problems. He's now a happy and healthy 5 month old little boy. Catching up every day on his growth. He's still small for his age, but that's to be expected. 

My IUGR was due to a bad placenta. They weren't able to tell that though until the C-section. 

The hardest part is worrying about your baby.... Try to just rest now and not focus on the what if's.


----------



## darsilver1

thanks ladies, I am just going to wait and see what my doctor says tomorrow at LO growth assessment. I was reading on a thread that even if I am gaining weight doesnt mean baby is, so I have to admit I was a bit bummed because I have been hovering on gaining one pound and then losing it and then gaining it back. So I guess I just need to just chill out and wait and see what my doctor says tomorrow. I definitely will ask him again if I can get some clarity on the situation. I have been noticing that baby activity has slowed down these last few days and I have been having horrible cramps and pelvic pressure. So I will leave everything in God's hands...Not much I can do anyway...


----------



## FeistyMom

I have no experience with IUGR, but I wish you good luck and send :hugs: and prayers your way!


----------



## darsilver1

I just got back from a growth assessment today for LO...doctor says she weighs 3 lbs 1 oz. She is still labeled mild IUGR and Doctor says as long as LO continues to gain weight I should be fine. If LO stops growing or if I develop any complications, doctor said he would deliver her early. So I feel a little bit better because at LO is growing. She may be small but she is growing. Also at least she doesnt have a severe case of IUGR. So overall I am feeling much better and confident. Thanks everyone for the support...


----------



## BetsyRN

Just curious -- how often are you going to be repeating your growth ultrasounds and are you going to have any more doppler studies done?


----------



## vanillastar

darsilver1 said:


> I just got back from a growth assessment today for LO...doctor says she weighs 3 lbs 1 oz. She is still labeled mild IUGR and Doctor says as long as LO continues to gain weight I should be fine. If LO stops growing or if I develop any complications, doctor said he would deliver her early. So I feel a little bit better because at LO is growing. She may be small but she is growing. Also at least she doesnt have a severe case of IUGR. So overall I am feeling much better and confident. Thanks everyone for the support...

How far along are you now? I hope your LO continues to grow and is able to stay in there a bit longer.

My baby girl is a bit on the small side as well. She is measuring 2.5-3 weeks behind and last week at my growth scan was 3lbs 7oz. Dr said she is not IUGR but just small. I have to have dopper/fluid ultrasounds twice a week and will have another growth scan at 38 weeks if she isn't here by then.


----------



## darsilver1

vanillastar said:


> darsilver1 said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from a growth assessment today for LO...doctor says she weighs 3 lbs 1 oz. She is still labeled mild IUGR and Doctor says as long as LO continues to gain weight I should be fine. If LO stops growing or if I develop any complications, doctor said he would deliver her early. So I feel a little bit better because at LO is growing. She may be small but she is growing. Also at least she doesnt have a severe case of IUGR. So overall I am feeling much better and confident. Thanks everyone for the support...
> 
> How far along are you now? I hope your LO continues to grow and is able to stay in there a bit longer.
> 
> My baby girl is a bit on the small side as well. She is measuring 2.5-3 weeks behind and last week at my growth scan was 3lbs 7oz. Dr said she is not IUGR but just small. I have to have dopper/fluid ultrasounds twice a week and will have another growth scan at 38 weeks if she isn't here by then.Click to expand...

According to my doctor today, LO weighs 3 lbs 1 oz and I am currently 31 weeks pregnant. Doctor said her body is measuring under 10th percentile (she measures 9th percentile)...I have to have weekly dobbler ultrasounds as well but I go twice during the week...I think doctor is trying to make sure my AEDF (absent end diastolic flow) condition doesnt come back...I appreciate the hopes...I think LO will continue to grow...As long as I can make it to 37 weeks I will feel better...You dont have much longer to go momma!! Did the doctor tell you that you will have to deliver early?


----------



## darsilver1

BetsyRN said:


> Just curious -- how often are you going to be repeating your growth ultrasounds and are you going to have any more doppler studies done?

Hey Betsy, 
I go for dobbler readings twice every week and I have growth U/S every 3 weeks...My next one is due at 34 weeks I think..


----------



## LoveLost

I don't have any experience with IUGR just what I have read online. They told me my baby has echogenic bowels which could be a sign for IUGR as well as many other things. Thinking of you and baby!!


----------



## vanillastar

darsilver1 said:


> According to my doctor today, LO weighs 3 lbs 1 oz and I am currently 31 weeks pregnant. Doctor said her body is measuring under 10th percentile (she measures 9th percentile)...I have to have weekly dobbler ultrasounds as well but I go twice during the week...I think doctor is trying to make sure my AEDF (absent end diastolic flow) condition doesnt come back...I appreciate the hopes...I think LO will continue to grow...As long as I can make it to 37 weeks I will feel better...You dont have much longer to go momma!! Did the doctor tell you that you will have to deliver early?

I was told my lil girl is in the 12th percentile, so while not super small, not that big either, lol.

As far as I know unless something changes or any complications arise - high doppler readings, low fluid, etc., they will let her go until she comes. If at my growth scan at 38 weeks she is still growing okay, if for some reason she stops growing then I may be induced at that point. I have already had steroid shots just in case she would have to come early though, so I have been told that if I go into labor on my own anytime from here on out that they will not stop her, but there is not reason to believe I will.

Will you be getting induced early?


----------



## darsilver1

LoveLost said:


> I don't have any experience with IUGR just what I have read online. They told me my baby has echogenic bowels which could be a sign for IUGR as well as many other things. Thinking of you and baby!!

 Thanks chica!!! I appreciate the support...wow I didnt know of echogenic bowels...very interesting...I am wondering if my LO has that issue...I am gaining weight normally every week and so I have no idea where all the weight is going since she isnt growing as quickly as the doctors like...But I am not too stressed anymore...leaving everything in the man above...Not much I can do anyway..:shrug:


----------



## darsilver1

vanillastar said:


> darsilver1 said:
> 
> 
> According to my doctor today, LO weighs 3 lbs 1 oz and I am currently 31 weeks pregnant. Doctor said her body is measuring under 10th percentile (she measures 9th percentile)...I have to have weekly dobbler ultrasounds as well but I go twice during the week...I think doctor is trying to make sure my AEDF (absent end diastolic flow) condition doesnt come back...I appreciate the hopes...I think LO will continue to grow...As long as I can make it to 37 weeks I will feel better...You dont have much longer to go momma!! Did the doctor tell you that you will have to deliver early?
> 
> I was told my lil girl is in the 12th percentile, so while not super small, not that big either, lol.
> 
> As far as I know unless something changes or any complications arise - high doppler readings, low fluid, etc., they will let her go until she comes. If at my growth scan at 38 weeks she is still growing okay, if for some reason she stops growing then I may be induced at that point. I have already had steroid shots just in case she would have to come early though, so I have been told that if I go into labor on my own anytime from here on out that they will not stop her, but there is not reason to believe I will.
> 
> Will you be getting induced early?Click to expand...

I asked my doctor that question on Monday...He said he wouldnt induce me early, unless I show complications or go into pre-term labor or if LO stops growing...he also said if LO develops AEDF again he will induce...so I guess its a waiting game just like for you...I am hopeful that LO will be fine and come when she comes..I just dont want her coming just yet..she needs to bake a little bit longer and plus her "eviction day" has came yet (Oct 17) :winkwink: How are you feeling overall with pregnancy? Have you been experiencing any complications?


----------



## vanillastar

I wanted to come back to this thread and see how you have been?

How is your LO doing? 

I had my little girl on the 22nd. And she was just about the size they said she would be. At 33 weeks they told me that she was 3 lbs. 7oz. and that it would likely take her around 3 weeks to gain 1 lb. if she continued with her current growth trend. She was born at 36+1 due to her being under stress and having heart decals. She was 4lbs. 7oz. 18 in. She is doing great though. She got to come home with me when I went home and is such a wonderful baby.


----------



## darsilver1

vanillastar said:


> I wanted to come back to this thread and see how you have been?
> 
> How is your LO doing?
> 
> I had my little girl on the 22nd. And she was just about the size they said she would be. At 33 weeks they told me that she was 3 lbs. 7oz. and that it would likely take her around 3 weeks to gain 1 lb. if she continued with her current growth trend. She was born at 36+1 due to her being under stress and having heart decals. She was 4lbs. 7oz. 18 in. She is doing great though. She got to come home with me when I went home and is such a wonderful baby.

I am so glad that you and LO are doing great!!! makes me feel positive that things will turn out good for also...my LO had high dobbler readings on Monday so I go in tomorrow to see if her readings will lower...I have been having BH contractions and heavy pelvic pressure but no signs of preterm labor...I have a growth scan in 2 weeks to see if she has grown, I will be 35 weeks then..so right now is a waiting game...my blood pressure is good so I cant complain....did they give you c-section? how was the labor? did it take long? thanks for checking on me...catch my huggies :hugs:


----------



## lalos 30

hety hun i had mild iugr with my previous pregnancy but i made it 2 full term and she weighed 5lb 9oz and we had a natural delivery the only side effect she had was she had trouble keeping her temp up and was feeding on the hour every hour which was tiring but after a few months she settled down . however this pregnancy they havent actually diagnosed iugr but my bubs is currently on the 6th centile a big drop from 27 weeks when she was on the 50th so im now 32 weeks and bubs is only around 28 weeks plus i have virtually no fluid around her but they are hoping 2 keep it her in until 34 weeks as she will b able 2 tolerate natural delivery better x


----------



## Jemma_x

My LO had IUGR, born at 37 weeks weighing 4lb 8oz. I was diagnosed at 25 weeks, had steriods at 29 weeks as my waters started leaking and his growth really slowed so from 29 weeks i had doppler scans every 2 days, ctgs and blood tests and consultant appointments and then every 2 weeks i had a growth scan. I managed to get to 37 weeks when he had to be delievered as his growth had stopped and my placenta had basically given up


----------



## darsilver1

I keep hearing about placenta going bad with IUGR condition...lately my dobbler readings have been high...Something I didnt hear about before so I am hoping thats not a sign that my placenta is going bad..I read from vanillastar that doctors may sometimes deliver early if there are high dobbler readings....I am thinking my doctor is trying to wait it as a long as possible to see of my dobbler readings go down and until I am further along....I appreciate you Jemma X for sharing your story...I am positive now that I can at least make it to 36, 37 or even 40 weeks (if I am lucky)...did you get a c-section or have vaginal birth? how long did your labor last? Did you find the LO having a hard time with delivery? 

Thanks lalos 30 for sharing your story as well. I am praying that your LO does well and doesnt show any complications. I hope everything goes well with the delivery when that time comes.

Please continue to keep me updated :hugs:


----------



## ashley_gee89

*Hi hun, I was told I had this with my son at 28wks also.. Unfortunately, I don't think it just goes away, IUGR is a problem with a few possibilities.. For me the problem was my placenta, it matured too quickly, stopping 90% of nutrients going to my boy.. at 36+4 my waters broke and I gave birth to him at exactly 37wks after an 81hr labour (81hrs from waters breaking) and was very close to a section as his heartrate was a mess in delivery. He was born at 5lb 1oz & 48cm (19 inches approx).

I don't want to scare you hunni, but there's not a lot they can do for an IUGR baby, except moniter you and baby and intervene if need be. 

I feel I had a horrific labour & delivery thanks to IUGR, but it doesn't all turn out bad!

I wish you the best of luck, sending hugs your way.

If you need to talk or have any questions, feel free to pm me xx*


----------



## vanillastar

darsilver1 said:


> I am so glad that you and LO are doing great!!! makes me feel positive that things will turn out good for also...my LO had high dobbler readings on Monday so I go in tomorrow to see if her readings will lower...I have been having BH contractions and heavy pelvic pressure but no signs of preterm labor...I have a growth scan in 2 weeks to see if she has grown, I will be 35 weeks then..so right now is a waiting game...my blood pressure is good so I cant complain....did they give you c-section? how was the labor? did it take long? thanks for checking on me...catch my huggies :hugs:

So sorry to hear your Doppler readings are high. The high risk doctors explained those to me this way - a reading of 4 is on the high side of normal. They like to see 3 or below. If it gets as high as a 6 or 7 they deliver right away. The Doppler readings are the blood flow through the cord. If they go up then the flow of the blood to the baby is not very good, if they get too high then the blood can actually back up to the mother. (This is what the high risks drs told me)

I hope she grows some at your scan. Has your Dr said what the plan is if she doesn't grow? 

I did have a c-section. It started out that I had a NST at a routine appointment and she was having heart decals whenever I had a contraction. (the contractions were very mild, I was not even aware of them) So the Dr sent me to labor and delivery to be monitored. She said if it didn't get better I would be induced, but she said I was at high risk of c-section since baby was already stressed and I wasn't even in labor yet. When it didn't improve she broke my water (she did that because I was already 3cm and 80% effaced) and started me on pitocin. The pitocin made her heart decals even worse, so I ended up having a c-section. I wasn't thrilled about it. I thought I would have a vaginal delivery. I had a very easy and short vaginal delivery with my first so I thought this one would be that way to, but I'm just glad my little girl is here happy and healthy.

I have heard the same thing about the placenta not working. I am not sure about mine, but I do know that my Dr sent the placenta off to pathology to have testing done on it, so I'm assuming that it probably didn't look good.

:hugs:


----------



## Viperbunny

So sorry to hear you are having trouble, but I was glad to find this posting. I was just diagnosed with IUGR at 27 weeks 2 days. I was horrified to find the my baby girl is measuring 3 weeks behind, except her brain. She is only 1lb 7oz. I was told that she was getting blood through the peaks of the heart beats, but not the valley's (I forget the actual name), but that it wasn't back flowing and that was a good thing. She had a cyst in her brain at 5 months, which the doctor never told us, but it is completely gone, and they said it happens in 3% of babies and causes no problems. They are moving me to a high risk practice, having all sorts of test right away, fetal echo and doppler, non stress test twice a week until I deliver, after telling me I will not make it to full term. They will only keep her in as long as she is growing. I had two steriod shots, one yesterday, one today, which they told me does wonders for her lungs.

I am so worried about her that I feel like I can't breathe. I don't smoke or drink, my blood pressure is fine, and while I am overweight and am boarder line on gestational diabetes, I have had no other problems, except kidney stones. They tell me it's nothing I did or didn't do, but I still can't get over the guilt. My husband keeps telling me it's not my fault, but in my mind it feels like it. I just want everything to be perfect for her, and now I just pray she stays in long enough to be okay. I know she will be small, and go to the NICU, but I want her home with me, and it's killing me that I may come home from the hospital without her. I've had to tell relatives, while trying not to alarm them, and they mean well, but keep telling me to eat more (which makes me feel more guilty because I have been eating), and they are watching me like a time bomb. It is good to hear stories where things turned out okay. They told me no work, but haven't put me on strict bed rest yet, they want to see my scan on Tuesday. I just hate this doing nothing, it give me nothing but time to sit around and worry, which, of course, is worse for the both of us. I hope that everything turns out well for all you ladies going through similar things. Thanks for listening to me rant :D


----------



## darsilver1

I know how you feel...I remember when the doctor told me I started crying and asked was I not eating enough food...I told him I could eat more...he giggled and said no darlin its not you...remember this in your case as well...you didnt do anything wrong...these things happen...all you can do is take one day at a time...good thing with condition I found is that if you are consistently monitored and on bedrest things can stay stable until the point the baby has to be delivered...I have been hospitalized and then they let me go home for monitoring...I had the steroid shots as well so I am glad you will have them as well...thats another good thing that will help your LO...Just do your best to try and not stress every minute...I just always find myself keeping my fingers crossed when I go to growth scans that LO has grown just a little bit...I have one in a week or so...please keep me updated on how things go...I will do the same for you...stay strong mama!!!


----------



## Viperbunny

Good luck with your scan. I go in for a ton more tests next week. My parents are on their way up. They live in RI, I live in CT, and it was impossible to get them to stay home, lol. I know they mean well, and want to help, but they don't get the stress of being constantly watched. I keep telling them she won't be born tomorrow, that they are just being careful, but they don't seem to get it. I had to set my sister straight with the facts because my mother called her crying, giving her the wrong information because she only heard the worst case problems, not what was going on now. Luckily my sister goes to school up here, and as a nursing student, she will not freak out, and will be very helpful. This is the first grandbaby on both sides, and everyone has been so excited, now I get calls every day. We had to cancel my baby shower (it was in RI), I am no longer going to my best friend's wedding, and my husband seems to be afraid to leave me alone, even for short amounts of time. He has been taking me to all the appointments, and I told him, he has to let my family help (we only have one car) and that he needs some kind of normal. Keeping him sane helps me stay sane. I just sent him out to play golf with some friends, so I hope that helps. He needs to know I will be fine when he is at work, and sitting watching me rest is just going to make him constantly worry. I am looking at add more protein in my diet. I know it's nothing I did or didn't do, but I hear that eating protein can help her gain, so I'm looking into natural products that have whey protein, and no other additives. I have to ask my doctor about them. I just hope she grows a little more each week. My goal is, 32 weeks-ok, 34 weeks-good, 36 weeks-ideal. I also hope she can weigh between 4 and 5 lbs, because that will give her a better chance. I know I can't make it happen, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for now :D I hope your scan goes well and your little one keeps growing, big and strong :D


----------



## Jemma_x

I spent from 29 weeks on bedrest although i was having to go to the hospital every 2 days for scans and to see consultant, to have bloods done etc. As i said in an earlier post my waters started leaking at 29 weeks thats why i was monitored so often aswell as the IUGR. Theres nothing that can be prevent it and you didnt do anything wrong, i beat myself up for months over it even after he was born but they will keep a close eye on you and do whats best for the baby


----------



## darsilver1

vanillastar said:


> darsilver1 said:
> 
> 
> I am so glad that you and LO are doing great!!! makes me feel positive that things will turn out good for also...my LO had high dobbler readings on Monday so I go in tomorrow to see if her readings will lower...I have been having BH contractions and heavy pelvic pressure but no signs of preterm labor...I have a growth scan in 2 weeks to see if she has grown, I will be 35 weeks then..so right now is a waiting game...my blood pressure is good so I cant complain....did they give you c-section? how was the labor? did it take long? thanks for checking on me...catch my huggies :hugs:
> 
> So sorry to hear your Doppler readings are high. The high risk doctors explained those to me this way - a reading of 4 is on the high side of normal. They like to see 3 or below. If it gets as high as a 6 or 7 they deliver right away. The Doppler readings are the blood flow through the cord. If they go up then the flow of the blood to the baby is not very good, if they get too high then the blood can actually back up to the mother. (This is what the high risks drs told me)
> 
> I hope she grows some at your scan. Has your Dr said what the plan is if she doesn't grow?
> 
> I did have a c-section. It started out that I had a NST at a routine appointment and she was having heart decals whenever I had a contraction. (the contractions were very mild, I was not even aware of them) So the Dr sent me to labor and delivery to be monitored. She said if it didn't get better I would be induced, but she said I was at high risk of c-section since baby was already stressed and I wasn't even in labor yet. When it didn't improve she broke my water (she did that because I was already 3cm and 80% effaced) and started me on pitocin. The pitocin made her heart decals even worse, so I ended up having a c-section. I wasn't thrilled about it. I thought I would have a vaginal delivery. I had a very easy and short vaginal delivery with my first so I thought this one would be that way to, but I'm just glad my little girl is here happy and healthy.
> 
> I have heard the same thing about the placenta not working. I am not sure about mine, but I do know that my Dr sent the placenta off to pathology to have testing done on it, so I'm assuming that it probably didn't look good.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Vanillastar,
Sorry for the late response...I havent been feeling too good these last 2 days...My back is killing me...I have such intense pain...It was getting really back last night and then it went away...now its back again...I have been having sporadic period like pains as well...I feel like my body is so broken down...didnt feel this way with my 1st pregnancy...I am sorry you didnt get the vaginal birth you wanted...I feel the same way...I definitely dont want a C-section...I keep getting this feeling that at one of these doctors appointments, something is going to look adnormal and the doctor is going to tell me I having the baby that day...I dont mind if he tells me at like 37 weeks and beyond but now I just dont feel like Britton is ready to be here...I dont think I could bear seeing her hooked up to a monitor with tubes hanging out...I cried when I saw babies at the NICU when I was training to be a social worker...I really appreciate you sharing the info about the dobbler readings...really helped put things into perspective...because I had a hard time understanding why doctor hadnt delivered me if her dobbler readings are high but now it makes sense...the readings have to be at the higher level to the point where the baby is in danger...I havent reached that point yet...Although I wonder if its guarantee that it reaches that point, its just a matter of when...I know my doctor said that if Britton stops growing that he will deliver her...so I will be 35 weeks at the scan, so if she stops then I am assuming that he will schedule an induction...I will know more after next week...I will be 35 weeks then...How is your LO sleeping? Are you taking tons of pics of her? Spending lots of one on one with her? Do you have any pics you can post?


----------



## darsilver1

Viperbunny said:


> Good luck with your scan. I go in for a ton more tests next week. My parents are on their way up. They live in RI, I live in CT, and it was impossible to get them to stay home, lol. I know they mean well, and want to help, but they don't get the stress of being constantly watched. I keep telling them she won't be born tomorrow, that they are just being careful, but they don't seem to get it. I had to set my sister straight with the facts because my mother called her crying, giving her the wrong information because she only heard the worst case problems, not what was going on now. Luckily my sister goes to school up here, and as a nursing student, she will not freak out, and will be very helpful. This is the first grandbaby on both sides, and everyone has been so excited, now I get calls every day. We had to cancel my baby shower (it was in RI), I am no longer going to my best friend's wedding, and my husband seems to be afraid to leave me alone, even for short amounts of time. He has been taking me to all the appointments, and I told him, he has to let my family help (we only have one car) and that he needs some kind of normal. Keeping him sane helps me stay sane. I just sent him out to play golf with some friends, so I hope that helps. He needs to know I will be fine when he is at work, and sitting watching me rest is just going to make him constantly worry. I am looking at add more protein in my diet. I know it's nothing I did or didn't do, but I hear that eating protein can help her gain, so I'm looking into natural products that have whey protein, and no other additives. I have to ask my doctor about them. I just hope she grows a little more each week. My goal is, 32 weeks-ok, 34 weeks-good, 36 weeks-ideal. I also hope she can weigh between 4 and 5 lbs, because that will give her a better chance. I know I can't make it happen, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for now :D I hope your scan goes well and your little one keeps growing, big and strong :D

Hey Viperbunny,
Sorry for late response...not feeling too good right now...I know what you mean about everyone being scared and wanting to constantly watch...I know my family was stressed but my LO father thought I was exaggerating and still doesnt seem to be worried about her...He hasnt called or ask how she is doing...I think he still mad that I wont marry him...I think the fact that IUGR is something you guys have never dealt with makes the situation really scary...It also doesnt help when you hear the horror stories of babies being born extremely small....Stressing about baby will not help so try and remind everyone of that...Its not much you can do...with exception of what you mentioned, beefing on protein...I am glad you sent your husband out because he needs to get a break...unfortunately its hard for you to get a break from stress because you are the one carrying baby...I think you have realistic goals of wanting LO to come ideally by 36 weeks...Who knows, LO may surprise you and stay full term...Definitely let me know what LO growth scan results are when you get them...


----------



## vanillastar

darsilver1 said:


> Hey Vanillastar,
> Sorry for the late response...I havent been feeling too good these last 2 days...My back is killing me...I have such intense pain...It was getting really back last night and then it went away...now its back again...I have been having sporadic period like pains as well...I feel like my body is so broken down...didnt feel this way with my 1st pregnancy...I am sorry you didnt get the vaginal birth you wanted...I feel the same way...I definitely dont want a C-section...I keep getting this feeling that at one of these doctors appointments, something is going to look adnormal and the doctor is going to tell me I having the baby that day...I dont mind if he tells me at like 37 weeks and beyond but now I just dont feel like Britton is ready to be here...I dont think I could bear seeing her hooked up to a monitor with tubes hanging out...I cried when I saw babies at the NICU when I was training to be a social worker...I really appreciate you sharing the info about the dobbler readings...really helped put things into perspective...because I had a hard time understanding why doctor hadnt delivered me if her dobbler readings are high but now it makes sense...the readings have to be at the higher level to the point where the baby is in danger...I havent reached that point yet...Although I wonder if its guarantee that it reaches that point, its just a matter of when...I know my doctor said that if Britton stops growing that he will deliver her...so I will be 35 weeks at the scan, so if she stops then I am assuming that he will schedule an induction...I will know more after next week...I will be 35 weeks then...How is your LO sleeping? Are you taking tons of pics of her? Spending lots of one on one with her? Do you have any pics you can post?

Sorry your not feeling well. I agree though, it seems like being pregnant the first time around is much easier than the second. With my first I felt great the whole time, the second time I felt so much more rundown and had more pain. Try to rest as much as you can and take it easy!

How long ago did you have the steroid shots? Those will really help if she has to be born early. My little girl was born at 36+1 and just a few hours after her another baby was born in the next room over at 36+1 too. That baby had to be air flown to a larger hospital because he could not breath, he was even larger than my little girl. The nurses told me that his mom had not gotten the steriod shots, and that me having had those shots was what helped her. I was so happy she did not have to stay! I hope that you are able to keep your little one in there long enough that she can come home when you do! I cannot imagine how hard it would be to have to see your baby in the NICU so I hope you can avoid that!

I hope that if you are induced you will be able to have a vaginal birth. Most important thing is a healthy baby though. I think the longer she is able to stay in there the better chance you have of having a vaginal birth, but being that she is small she may have a hard time tolerating the contractions. That is what was going on with my little girl. :hugs:

How does your son feel about becoming a big brother? Is he excited?

Hallie is doing good though. She sleeps well, doesn't cry much, and is a really great baby. We had a rough start breastfeeding because she had to have some formula to make sure her blood sugar stayed up and then once she had a bottle it was hard to get her back to he breast, but we are breastfeeding exclusively and have been since we came home from the hospital. Its still a working progress though because she is so small and her mouth is small sometimes its hard for her to latch, but is getting better. She was born at 4lbs 7oz and when we left the hospital she was 4lbs 3oz. The nurses were pushing me to giver her high calorie formula because they wanted to get her weight up but I really wanted to breastfeed. She went friday (at 12 days old) for her checkup and she is already up to 4lbs 14oz. Her pedi said she is growing great. I told him I was not giving her the formula and he said there was no point he is thrilled with her growth. :love:

EDITED to remove pics.


Please keep us updated. I will be thinking of you and your little girl. FX that she has grown at your ultrasound and that she is able to bake in there at least a bit longer. :hugs:


----------



## darsilver1

Hey Ladies, How are you doing? I am okay I guess...I just got back from my prenatal appointment...Doctor says my LO is still growing at 9th percentile rate and still has intrauterine growth restriction (IUGR)...she currently weighs 4.5 lbs. He was very quiet during appointment and didnt joke like he normally does...Her dobbler readings arent too good apparently...He started asking me questions about whether my tubes where to be tied or if I was getting the IUD birth control put in after LO is born. He then went and weighed LO which he previously told me he couldnt do until I was late 35 weeks to early 36 weeks (due to insurance)...but he weighed her and measured her anyway today...I am starting to wonder if his behavior is indicative that I will have to be induced soon...sigh*** I guess all I can do is wait and see...I really am nervous for LO and will be relieved when I see her and know she is alright...


----------



## vanillastar

darsilver1 said:


> Hey Ladies, How are you doing? I am okay I guess...I just got back from my prenatal appointment...Doctor says my LO is still growing at 9th percentile rate and still has intrauterine growth restriction (IUGR)...she currently weighs 4.5 lbs. He was very quiet during appointment and didnt joke like he normally does...Her dobbler readings arent too good apparently...He started asking me questions about whether my tubes where to be tied or if I was getting the IUD birth control put in after LO is born. He then went and weighed LO which he previously told me he couldnt do until I was late 35 weeks to early 36 weeks (due to insurance)...but he weighed her and measured her anyway today...I am starting to wonder if his behavior is indicative that I will have to be induced soon...sigh*** I guess all I can do is wait and see...I really am nervous for LO and will be relieved when I see her and know she is alright...

Glad to hear she is growing. 4.5lbs is small for that gestation, but it isn't too bad. DD was only 3lbs 7 oz at 34 weeks and was born at 4lbs 7oz at 36 weeks. It sounds like your Dr is doing a good job keeping an eye on things, and even though its scary remember that with all these advances in technology a baby born at this point has excellent odds, especially since you have already had the steroid shots! My cousin had her LO at 32 weeks and even though he had to stay in NICU for around a month he is a happy healthy 10 month old now!


----------



## Starchase

Hi Ladies

Can I join u, I have just been diagnosed with IUGR due to blood flow restriction in the cord and she also has decelerations on CTG. I was told on Friday due to complaining on Monday that she had reduced movements, I handled it very well and been really calm had CTG yesterday and another one today can see the decelerations myself on the trace so tonight I am pretty deflated and upset trying not to be but hey guess just a bad night... I have repeat growth scan tomorrow morning from friday to see how she is doing and a meeting with my registrar hopefully find out what my doppler reading is haven't heard of that terminology before, when did u all get steroids?

My DS didn't get steroids and he was resuscitated and everything scary and I fought everyday to get them for him but failed I really am demanding them for her this time tomo is round 1 Xxxxx


----------



## Jemma_x

I got steriods at 29 weeks with my LO


----------



## Starchase

Thanks jemma I'm 29 wks on wed so fx'd for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## darsilver1

Starchase said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join u, I have just been diagnosed with IUGR due to blood flow restriction in the cord and she also has decelerations on CTG. I was told on Friday due to complaining on Monday that she had reduced movements, I handled it very well and been really calm had CTG yesterday and another one today can see the decelerations myself on the trace so tonight I am pretty deflated and upset trying not to be but hey guess just a bad night... I have repeat growth scan tomorrow morning from friday to see how she is doing and a meeting with my registrar hopefully find out what my doppler reading is haven't heard of that terminology before, when did u all get steroids?
> 
> My DS didn't get steroids and he was resuscitated and everything scary and I fought everyday to get them for him but failed I really am demanding them for her this time tomo is round 1 Xxxxx

Hey Sorry for replying so late...Lately I havent been feeling too good...I think it is because I am getting closer to my due date...I have severe edema (swelling) in my feet...have horrid period like cramps and back aches. My cervix is thining but I am not dilated yet the doctor said today at prenatal appointment. I got my steroid shots at 29 weeks also just like Jemma X. I havent had any more since. I think you are doing a good thing to get the steroids. They really can help LO lungs. So you have a growth scan on friday..How much is LO weighing now? Thats if you know I mean. Do you have supportive people around you? Try your best to just breathe and take one day at a time. I am so sorry you are going through this but hopefully doctors will keep a close eye on you and LO and everything will be fine...At least you are close to the okay mark for babies to be born...Closer I mean in the sense than someone earlier in pregnancy like under 25 weeks.


----------



## Starchase

Darsilver I am so sorry you are feeling awful nothing worse, but how good are you 36wks WoW well done you,... I know it probably hasn't been easy getting there but superb, I wanna make 34 that is my goal lol xx

Well had my apt yesterday and I now have an understanding with my consultant she started by telling me 39 wks c-section and everything fine no steroids. I crumpled on the floor in tears as this is what she did with DS.. she gathered her thoughts and said right ok lets start again.. she told me that most mums she deals with need to be told everything fine from start and they handle that better I just said I'm not one of those I want to know!!

So.... Truth is the scan showed restrictions again and absent flow in a few loops of cord in diastole.. she said that today she is good and getting what she needs but she is high risk and I will be scanned every week next week for placenta and cord flow then following that result we will discuss steroids either to get them next week or week after depending on results but I am defo getting them. My hospital only give steroids once and she said the best benefit is within the 2 wk window prior to birth so she will aim to hit it right. Then hopefully I will get growth scan wk after and she said that is the plan!!

I have been signed off work now too for the duration and have to stay relaxed and calm as far as possible. I'm not sure what she weighs as they don't tell us here I asked but she said we deal with A/C instead and it was 221 cm.

Your kind words really have helped me get through, whats the next plan for you?

Xxx


----------



## darsilver1

How are all you ladies doing? Wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. I just wanted to give you ladies an update on how LO and I are doing. Just got back from prenatal appointment today. LO is being measured for last time on Monday and if she is still measuring small, doctor will schedule an induction. Not sure how soon induction date will be but it cant be too far down the road. Doctor said if her weight is normal than he will let her stay but he said I am making progress and he doubts I will make it to 40 weeks. He said if I do go to 40 weeks he will not allow me to go any further than exactly 41 weeks. Just feeling really excited because I see the end coming and I cant believe my LO will be here before I know it. Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well and that life is not stressing you too much. :hugs:


----------



## Starchase

Oh wow that is so exciting and 37 wks whoo hoo,... bet Baby Britton is gorgeous and she will be just fine such a good gestation fx'd she gets to come straight to the ward with you Xxx


----------



## darsilver1

Starchase said:


> Oh wow that is so exciting and 37 wks whoo hoo,... bet Baby Britton is gorgeous and she will be just fine such a good gestation fx'd she gets to come straight to the ward with you Xxx

thanks Starchase! I cant believe it! have to pinch myself. It is so weird the thought of a second child..feels more weird then when I had my 1st kid. I hope that she is comes straight to the ward with me too...will be really praying hard to not have a c-section. thanks :flower:


----------



## Starchase

I know exactly what u mean second child, we talk as if she is already here big brother and little sister chat everyday,.. my fx'd crossed for u and she will shock u she will not only come to the ward but will also come straight home with u too,.,

I got the last of my list today plus saved £50 on my breast pump well chuffed, got new dressing gown and slippers today too whoo hoo xx


----------



## darsilver1

Starchase said:


> I know exactly what u mean second child, we talk as if she is already here big brother and little sister chat everyday,.. my fx'd crossed for u and she will shock u she will not only come to the ward but will also come straight home with u too,.,
> 
> I got the last of my list today plus saved £50 on my breast pump well chuffed, got new dressing gown and slippers today too whoo hoo xx

I need to get a breat pump too...I totally forgot!!! thanks for mentioning it...now I remember...did you get a comfy night gown...I hope you did because I always believe in comfort. I cant wear anything long sleeved and hot...makes me irritable...I wish in the USA they would let us wear night gowns while we deliver but nope I will be stuck with this small sized hospital gown that is opened in the back...errr....I better not here any comments from people about my bum flashing them...So you got your bag packed and everything? I still need to get a diaper bag and some feeding bibs and infant socks and a breast pump...I should go tomorrow and get it but I feel so lazy lately! errr...I need to get up and get it...:winkwink:


----------



## Jemma_x

well done for getting this far and full term tomorrow so thats great. You'll have to let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## FutureBaby2

Hi girls hope u don't mind me jumping in, at 30 weeks my bub was 32th percentile line 5 at 34 weeks she dropped to the 14th percentile now 2 weeks later she on the 12th percentile there not wanting to do anything they say she growing a little bit on her time, but there not doing anything she growing bug at a slow pase I am so worried but there telling me not too, what makes a bub grow so little, my son was perfect size


----------

